# Advancements



## HardWorkDedication (Jan 25, 2015)

a local three (LU3, IBEW) member told me that its impossible to advance to an admin job in the union ... any Feed back ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

HardWorkDedication said:


> a local three (LU3, IBEW) member told me that its impossible to advance to an admin job in the union ... any Feed back ?


I'll bet he does not want you to pass him, there is no such thing as impossible.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> I'll bet he does not want you to pass him, there is no such thing as impossible.


Harry may Have it right. This guy may see your ambition. You were probably also telling him that you were looking into construction manager courses.

He may also be trying to be realistic. That is a big local, you cant all be Chiefs, you need Indians too.

I can't think of anyone I work with, that is in a management position, that did not come up through the ranks. That includes estimators, project managers, general foremen and foremen. That includes the other trade unions.


The owner of the company does not need to be a member, and can hold any position. He can appoint himself or one other company non-member to work in the field. This person can be General foreman, foreman, plan reader, lead man or journeymen. I don't believe project managers/job supervisors need to be members, but I can't think of any that are not.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HardWorkDedication said:


> a local three (LU3, IBEW) member told me that its impossible to advance to an admin job in the union ... any Feed back ?


The IBEW in general, isn't really setup to produce office types.
I happens all of the time. I've done it a few times. Both sides has its advantages but getting into the office side usually means working 10 or more hours per day.
Not really a problem but, I enjoy the field work much better.
If you do go inside, make sure your pension and healthcare follow you.:thumbsup:
I took that advice from an older guy and now that I'm getting closer to retirement age, I'm glad I took that advice.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm always suspect of anyone who tells me something is "impossible".


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Those jobs, union or not, are usually appointed using the theory of relativity.....
It all depends on who you're related to


----------



## HardWorkDedication (Jan 25, 2015)

eddy current said:


> Those jobs, union or not, are usually appointed using the theory of relativity.....
> It all depends on who you're related to


sounds just about right


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Local 3 offers courses in both estimating and project management. In fact, there is an entire administrative division called ADM. 



> Those jobs, union or not, are usually appointed using the theory of relativity.....
> It all depends on who you're related to


 In some cases you are correct. I've run jobs with top notch project managers and appointed relatives and the difference is like night and day. 

On one project the appointed relative PM was thoroughly convinced that providing materials that did not quite meet or exceed specifications was a sure-fire money maker. At every twist and turn I informed him that IF this non-spec material is rejected, it would take X amount of man hours to correct. That project did not end well when everything from the insulation on the wire, to the bushings, and some of the switchgear was rejected.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

While being a foreskin, PM, or whatever middle management may be an advancement in what you _pull down_, it disenfranchises one from the essential hands on elements of_ skilled __worth_.

~CS~


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Are you asking for a higher position in your company or with your local?I know quite a few guys in my local being appointed or winning elections in the local that destroyed their life.They are on call 24/7 have to be available anytime of the day and now many are divorced, because of the duties they have commit to and the stress it puts on marriage. Think long and hard if your prepared to deal with that.Just my opinion. To each his own. good luck.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

When I worked in union construction, every foreman, supervisor, PM and job site honco all stated out as inside wireman.
I mean where else would they come from? Newspaper ads?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

You first have to always attend the union meetings. Then get on different councils, become a grivence person. Then get into locals politics and run for office. After awhile when you get enough support,get into the international level of govering. They get an additional pension on retirement.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> While being a foreskin, PM, or whatever middle management may be an advancement in what you _pull down_, it disenfranchises one from the essential hands on elements of_ skilled __worth_.
> 
> ~CS~


 Not always CS. Running work as a foreman or sub-foreman is not a permanent position. It's an augmentation to a regular JW card. Anyone with any time in will tell you, treat people right because one day you could be working for them. Happens all the time here.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> Not always CS. Running work as a foreman or sub-foreman is not a permanent position. It's an augmentation to a regular JW card. Anyone with any time in will tell you, treat people right because one day you could be working for them. Happens all the time here.


I've always lived by the old adage warning us to....."Be careful of the asses you kick on the way up as you may have to kiss them on the way down".

I experience this on a regular basis. Now that I'm majority owner and run things on the sites all the time, I get to have guys working for me that I apprenticed under. Easily 95% of those guys treated me well, kicked my ass when I needed it, and taught me the things I know today and helped to put me where I am. Those guys get treated well and with respect on my jobs.
That other 5% of assholes that get dispatched to me though.........:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would say it takes a certain _mentality I_sland dude. Myself i've been in the position of working foreman as a Jman, as well as a semi-working clipboard carrying Master manager in my past.

In either guise, i found myself having to be more a _'people person' _than electrician. By that i mean fielding anything from the guys actually bending / filling the pipe , to the project managers and beancounters .

My fault was trying to lead by example, and that _'example'_ was being handed down to me from sorts that could never, not in this life or the next, provide one to follow.

Proletariats that wear their hearts on their sleeves like me just aren't cut out for that gig....

~CS~


----------

